# Rome, GA: ID 2661 'Cricket' B&T, F - TU 10/26



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Well folks, I'm not anywhere near this shelter so I'm not familiar with the area or their policies, I just saw this girl on petfinder and had to post just in case someone could make a miracle happen.


















Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Rome, GA | 2661 'Cricket'

ID 2661

I am a great young, beautiful GSD who needs to be the only non-human in the family as I don't appreciate competition with other animals. I am available for adoption Tuesday, Oct. 26th so come get me. PLEASE, you have to get me out by TUESDAY, Oct. 26th at 4:00 pm as my time will be up. 

Animal Control adopts us out on a "First come, First serve" basis.

Please come adopt me from 10:00- 6:00 pm daily *EXCEPT WEDNESDAYS*- Wednesdays are CLOSED. 

Open every SATURDAY & SUNDAY from 1:00-5:00. 

Dog/Puppy Adoption Fee: $40

This rural shelter is humane, but unfortunately must make room constantly for too many incoming pets; vast numbers of pets are surrendered daily. This is a shelter that euthanizes once a week.


*Floyd County Animal Control* 
431 Mathis Rd. 
Rome, GA 30162-0946 
Phone: 706-236-4545 *The phone is answered until 5:00 pm M-F and not at all on Weekends. Why? the staff has been furloughed due to budget cuts.*

Email Volunteer Rescue/Adoption: [email protected] or the Director of this Shelter: [email protected]


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Really sad and not enough time poor girl so scared.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

listing removed


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Heartbreaking, I hope she made it out alive.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Well there has been some drama happening behind the scenes at this shelter. I'm reposting this from the SGD forum. 

PLEASE CROSSPOST~PLEASE FORWARD~PLEASE SEND TO YOUR CONTACTS AND
FRIENDS.


Thirty dogs and puppies went to rescue yesterday from Floyd County Animal Control and ten cats. No dogs and no adoptable cats and kittens were euthanized this morning at the shelter.

All dogs and adoptable cats remaining at the shelter are safe until next Wednesday, November 3rd.

The secretary at the shelter has not yet had a chance to update Petfinder, but please be assured that no dogs, absolutely no dog and no puppy, and no adoptable cat or kitten, absolutely no adoptable cat or kitten, were put down this morning at FCAC. All are safe!

Please spread this good news far and wide! This is fact and not a rumor!!!!

The rumor mill has been very rife concerning Floyd County Animal Control as the director works to resolve significant issues concerning rescue protocol and procedures.

Please know that it remains the intent of the director that as many animals as possible should be rescued by reputable and responsible rescues. The animals at FCAC are loved and will continue to be loved by those who care for them. Every effort will continue to be made to find them trustworthy and reliable rescue!

Thank you,

Margaret Reno


----------

